# eww what is this? termites? carpenter ants?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No pictures came out.
Describe what your seeing.


----------



## macauboy (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## macauboy (Jan 26, 2013)

does my reply with pictures show? lol


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue, is that an outside wall?
Leave it like it is and call an extermiator and have them take a look at it. They will inspect the whole house for free.
I'd not call Terminex or Okin, stick with a local company.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Could be wasps or bees? Get a stud finder and see if the hole lines up with a stud or an open bay---

I wouldn't ignore this one---


----------



## macauboy (Jan 26, 2013)

This is in my bedroom on the wall. Should I call a termite company or some sort of exterminator that deals with insects and ants? TY!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There both the same thing.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it an insect?:huh:


----------

